# Ventura Vitesse. £240. good for newbie??



## lordjenks (10 Jan 2009)

hello, i have been lookin for a new road bike to start riding. saw a ventura vitesse on ebay from a good seller, i understand that buying form ebay comes with small risks and that i wont have a shops garantee. but concerning the bike, how good is it... i understand that it doesnt have carbon forks but for a 15 yr old beginner ....isnt too bad right?? 
thx XD


----------



## cheadle hulme (10 Jan 2009)

Post the ebay link (use the link button on the reply tolbar) and we'll let you know the pros and cons.


----------



## PatrickPending (10 Jan 2009)

it looks ok, bearing in mind you're probably still growing and will need a bigger bike, though I'd probably look at the second hand market myself. 

Found a description here:-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ventura-Vitesse-56Cm-Road-Racing/dp/B000VQONA6


----------



## cheadle hulme (10 Jan 2009)

It looks alright for the money. If you've got a Decathlon near you, check

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/sport-2-48-51-63-52393781/

they have offers from time to time too, though they don't seem well advertised.


----------



## peanut (10 Jan 2009)

Its not bad but it will be heavy and the chain rings will probably be steel (sora ) the rest of the components will probably be no name cheap stuff but on the positive side the whole bike will be new .
Sora 8 speed STi are brilliant levers and I still run them on my winter hack. Can't fault them frankly.

If it were me I'd probablygo for a second hand bike with better components but I know what to look for and am happy to take the risk.
For you I'd recommend you buy new from a local shop so you can take it back if anything goes wrong or breaks


----------



## lordjenks (10 Jan 2009)

...my local bike shops... thats the problem...one is **** and gives the worst service ever and the other only deal with giant and kube/cube, the giant defy 4 looks nice but it is quite expensive and i really dont that that sort of money, plus pedals etc.


----------



## lordjenks (10 Jan 2009)

and as im sure you could quess. it being my first real road bike i would be nervous about buying second hand without much advice and guidance


----------



## Young Un (10 Jan 2009)

Search around for second hand bikes - I got an 2007 scr2 for 310 quid - 250 quid cheaper than the 08 model. Look around on here to see which bikes are rated and which are to be avoided (use the search button)


----------



## lordjenks (10 Jan 2009)

yeah i can see where you are comming form, but its not so much the bike its why are they selling it?? and the only place i can think of is ebay and, well, they dont always tell the truth


----------



## ASC1951 (10 Jan 2009)

I would rather buy something from the Classifieds section here than from Ebay - you will likely get a better price and IMO you are much less likely to be cheated. Hang around here for a week or so for some advice first. Browse the replies to Wanted as well as For Sale items.


----------



## gbb (10 Jan 2009)

lordjenks said:


> hello, i have been lookin for a new road bike to start riding. saw a ventura vitesse on ebay from a good seller, i understand that buying form ebay comes with small risks and that i wont have a shops garantee. but concerning the bike, how good is it... i understand that it doesnt have carbon forks but for a 15 yr old beginner ....isnt too bad right??
> thx XD



Where are you lordjenks ?
Your local Friday Ads may have something.
I sold my three year old Bianchi Via Nirone for £280 on there last year. Something like that'd be infinatey better than the ventura.

To be fair, you dont get too many good bikes on there, but i just missed out on an Orbea roadbike, hardly used, for £130 last year. It would have cost £500 new . The guy said to me...i think i undersold it 

You can find Friday ads locally (usually a green freeby in your local garages, papershops etc) or here..
http://www.friday-ad.co.uk/
refine your searches to local or surrounding areas


----------



## lordjenks (13 Jan 2009)

yeah i have just done that, but it all seems a bit confusing :~ anyways i have placed a wanted "ad" on there thx


----------



## lordjenks (13 Jan 2009)

yh... thing is im more looking for advice on a bike, second hand or new, i have very limited knowlege and wouldnt be able to tell the difference
im in reading btw 
thx:>


----------



## wafflycat (13 Jan 2009)

lordjenks said:


> yeah i can see where you are comming form, but its not so much the bike its why are they selling it?? and the only place i can think of is ebay and, well, they dont always tell the truth



All sorts of legitimate reasons why folks sell bikes. Example - they've bought their first and now they're selling it as they're moving on to a better bike. Bought several bikes from ebay and every one has been a good buy. I would advise this though:-

1. Get to know what you are after in detail. Do your homework. If necessary get someone more experienced to advise.

2. Have your budget & stick to it.

3. Don't part with cash/cheque by post. Collect bike & pay *in person* No see bike: no money given.

4. Don't be afraid to ask for advice again and again and again if needed.


----------



## wafflycat (13 Jan 2009)

Apparently there's a cycle club at Reading

http://www.readingcyclingclub.com/

May be worthwhile contacting them to see if any of their members are selling anything?


----------



## lordjenks (14 Jan 2009)

good idea thx wafflycat:> and yh that is what i was looking for some good advice:> 
someone on here, a new member is wanting to sell a gt zr2000, about 150 miles away form me but might accept around 300 cash, obviously upon sight.. is this good and fairly priced??
thx


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Jan 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> I would rather buy something from the Classifieds section here than from Ebay - you will likely get a better price and IMO you are much less likely to be cheated. Hang around here for a week or so for some advice first. Browse the replies to Wanted as well as For Sale items.



or find your local cycling club's website, they often have a classifieds section. you can be almost certain a bike sourced that way will have been well cared for and is a legit sale.

edit: waffly's beaten me to it. with regard to the op, the bike should be ok for the price, but be prepared to spend a few quid having a (reputable) local bike shop check it over before you ride it (NOT halfords).


----------

